# "New" Driven Sports Products



## nni (Oct 31, 2008)

Activate Xtreme is the pinnacle of testosterone enhancement in the sports nutrition industry. Not only does Activate Xtreme rapidly increase free testosterone, it also provides total testosterone enhancement, adaptogenic support, estrogenic control, and boosts sex drive.

We begin with Divanil, a compound tried, tested and scientifically proven to enhance free testosterone by binding to sex-hormone binding globulin (SHBG). We added Icariin, a flavonol found in epimedium extract, whose benefits include testosterone mimetic properties and an increase in serum testosterone levels. In addition, this compound can improve erection strength and works as a fantastic libido enhancer. Basella Alba, a close relative of spinach, has the power to promote testosterone production in the testes and its potent anabolic effects have been studied and shown to increase muscle mass. To provide a natural balance of healthy estrogen metabolism and counter act the negative effects of estrogen, the naturally ocurring phytochemical Indole-3-Carbinol was added to Activate Xtreme. The product is made three-dimensional as a sexual enhancer through the inclusion of French Pine Bark extract and Zinc Aspartate. The combination of these two ingredients has been shown to be an excellent aid for erection strengthening and libido. Zinc is an important mineral required for optimal serum testosterone levels and Aspartate works as a secondary messenger in the body, stimulating the testes to produce testosterone. Lastly, Rhodiola Rosea is included for its powerful ability to combat stress and fatigue during workouts and replenish ATP reserves thereby increasing endurance and physical performance. 

Through the powerful combinations of the ingredients found in Activate Xtreme you can expect rock hard muscle, rapid increases in strength, high levels of testosterone, estrogen control, and a strong sex drive. Activate Xtreme utilizes a new Extended Release Technology introduced by DS to ensure that these effects are felt all day long, furnishing your body with the ideal anabolic environment for building mass. Activate Xtreme is the future of testosterone optimization.
Driven Sports​


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2008)

Simply put, Lean Xtreme is the best non-stimulant based fat burner ever made. That is a lofty claim, we know; but we also believe it's true. Lean Xtreme targets multiple pathways to assist fat loss while lowering cortisol, maintaining muscle tone and optimizing the body?s immune function in order to promote the ideal fat burning, muscle sparing environment. That's a mouthful, so let us explain how it works and get a little technical.

Cortisol, the stress hormone, alters the way your body stores fat, essentially increasing levels of what is known as visceral adipose tissue (VAT) or in layman's terms, the solid belly fat that plagues most human beings. VAT is very difficult to lose when cortisol levels remain excessive. The weight loss issue is further compounded by cortisol?s effect on the thyroid gland.

Thyroid output is directly correlated with metabolic rate and weight loss, governing both muscle building (via protein synthesis) and fat burning. High stress levels from increased cortisol levels can exhaust the adrenals and negatively impact the release of thyroid hormones T3 and T4.  Cortisol also has a prominent impact on appetite, affects bone density, suppresses the immune system and negatively affects cognitive performance such as memory and quick thinking. To summarize, too much cortisol can be very damaging to your body.

Lean Xtreme utilizes 7-OH, Phosphatidylserine and 5-AT to control cortisol, enhance thyroid and lower stress levels by influencing cytokines responsible for inflammation and cortisol signaling. Lean Xtreme also includes Forskolin to improve body composition and signal optimal testosterone levels. A high potency Green Tea Extract (EGCG) is added for the wide array of health benefits, including its amazing ability to further advance the immune system, boost fat loss and prevent future fat gains. Through the use of DS' new Extended Release Technology, Lean Xtreme provides a consistent release of its ingredients to allow for constant cortisol control and fat loss.

When you diet, your body fights to hold onto as much body fat as it can, making your efforts at weight loss extremely difficult. At the other end of the spectrum, when bulking, your body is more than happy to take on extra body fat in preparation for future diets. The new and improved Lean Xtreme prepares for the potential issues that arise during both of these times and is therefore an excellent tool for dieting and lean bulking. In both instances, Lean Xtreme is a necessary ingredient for successful body recomposition, making it one of the most versatile and effective products on the market.


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2008)

Extended Release Technologyâ???¢ is a revolutionary new concept introduced by DSâ???¢ to improve the effectiveness of all of our products. While other companies claim â?????time releaseâ??? abilities with their products by simply putting an extra capsule inside another, Extended Release Technologyâ???¢ is the real deal. Extended Release Technologyâ???¢ makes each and every DSâ???¢ product more dynamic by allowing an instant blast accompanied by a slow and steady release of its ingredients. This powerful one-two punch allows us to give you a smoother, stronger product that lasts all day long.

Multiple Pathway Technologyâ???¢ delivers an assault on your bodies complex defence mechanisms which are always fighting to prevent you from achieving your goals. The research team at DSâ???¢ has investigated biochemistry and physiology extensively, in order to calculate the reasons behind the real-world problems that fitness enthusiasts, bodybuilders and athletes all encounter when trying to maintain a healthy lifestyle. Every single DSâ???¢ product analyzes and addresses exactly what is obstructing your path towards a better body and a better you. Each compound has been carefully researched and evaluated for safety and effectiveness and its ability to work in synergy with all other included ingredients. This extra effort has given us an edge in creating innovative solutions that produce amazing results.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad to see those products not disappear


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2008)

both formulas were changed slightly.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 31, 2008)

nni said:


> both formulas were changed slightly.



Hopefully for the better....I really wanted to try the original and never got around to it, I think I'll pick up a bottle of the new version


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 1, 2008)

Both were outstanding and I believe will continue to be so.


----------



## kirstieclark (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: supplements*

Used virection, it???s maintains balanced harmone levels.     it???s makes you  ready all the time no harmful side effects ??? virection.


----------



## T_man (Feb 13, 2010)

I got my lean extreme yday so i still need to see the effects but so far my workout was so much better n hit new PB's and im not as sore as usual


----------



## twarrior (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm thinking a combination of both pills onto a one combo pill would be a good idea ??  Then you get high testosterone and fat burning all in one pill


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 13, 2010)

i was stoked to try the lean xtreme, but i've been reading reviews about it and everyone says it sucks and the original was way better. what happened to the original formula?


----------



## T_man (Feb 13, 2010)

T_man said:


> I got my lean extreme yday so i still need to see the effects but so far my workout was so much better n hit new PB's and im not as sore as usual



Did I say lean extreme? I meant activate xtreme lol.

Heavy leg day yesterday consisting of squats, SLDL, Lunges & calf raises and I could hardly walk right after but the soreness is not much surprisingly.


----------



## nni (Feb 13, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i was stoked to try the lean xtreme, but i've been reading reviews about it and everyone says it sucks and the original was way better. what happened to the original formula?



nothing, it was improved upon. both original products (activate and lx) were essentially single compound formulas, we added more compounds to compliment the products and make a superior product. lean xtreme, in its current form, is the best formula and i am shocked when i see those comments, especially when the same dosage of the same compound is still in there. in all honesty, i have only seen it once or twice, moreseo for activate, which ive seen maybe a dozen times.



T_man said:


> Did I say lean extreme? I meant activate xtreme lol.
> 
> Heavy leg day yesterday consisting of squats, SLDL, Lunges & calf raises and I could hardly walk right after but the soreness is not much surprisingly.



actX takes 2 weeks to really see the effects full force. you will feel some effects early on, but after 2 weeks it should be full on.


----------

